

Ask HN: Downsides to using Reddit's source code? - hiesenburg

I'm thinking about integrating a reddit/hackernews style of discussion forum into my website. However, I'm not a coder. I'm looking to hire someone with Python experience to mod reddit's source code. What are the downsides to basing my website's discussion forum on reddit's source code? I'm dealing with time constraints (I have about two months to get my site built out). This is a better idea than building from scratch, right?<p>Also, if you're looking for contracting work and are experienced with python- hiesenburg@gmail.com
======
sidmitra
I haven't looked at reddit's code yet. But i presume they've done a lot of
optimization over the years and other frameworks/tools(things like cassandra,
rabbitMQ) that might not fit in with your requirements right away.

\- What framework is your site using right now? or is it just a static website
for now? \- You can always go with something simple that plugs in with an
existing framework. Eg.
<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ForumAppsComparison> , some of the apps
that plugin to django sites.

Anyways, i'm experienced with python/django etc. Ping me on email(in the
profile!)

